# Peter Crooks ex Stricks



## Dave Crooks (May 11, 2019)

Does anyone remember my father Peter Crooks (possibly nicknamed Peewee) 2nd Engineer in Stricks 1960 - 1970ish. He passed away last year after a good life. My mother (Mary) and I travelled with him a couple of times. On I think the MV Baharistan one of the other officers was called Peter Carrick, although I can’t recall a rank. I remember the Sarang making me a minature boiler suit so I could help my dad. Also the gong sounding for dinner. Prior to Stricks he served his time at Fraser and Chalmers, then possibly Blue Star(Funnel?) then Bank line. He went to the Naval School at Poplar. (Does that still exist, also where would I find records of attendance?). That’s all I know really. I don’t know if any of his crew mates remember him or indeed are still living but nice to read the threads anyway. All the best to everyone. Dave


----------



## Mexico1971 (Nov 20, 2018)

Yep I knew your father, sorry to hear of his passing.
I sailed with him on MV Cloverbank in 1979. He was 2nd eng. that trip we were in Bangkok and we had the dance troop “Pans People” on board. Him and the Chief didn’t get on he did keep himself to himself.
Hope that’s of interest


----------



## bill mc guire (Jun 10, 2010)

hi dave i was on watch withyour dad on the teviotbank for 7months in 1973 and i must say i never worked witha better 2nd engineer in any of my ships thereafter i remember a rather frosty reception from him in grangemouth as i remember he wasnt to happy with me for arriving aat 2pm as my telegram told me to join he informed me i should have been there @ 12noon and had me inside th still very hot crankcase floggin connecting rod bolts whic was a bit of a shock to my system as it was my first trip.however he then took me under his wing andtaught me more about engineering than my previous 4 years of my apprenticship im extremely sorry to hear of his passing.


----------

